# Please Please Please help! EMERGENCY!



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

My Sky Girl has a rather large bump on her head next to her Molera. It does not appear to be right over the Molera. It's off to the right of it. It's very noticeable and I swear it was not there even ten minutes ago. We didn't see her hit her head enough to cause the bump. I didn't see an insect that could have bit her. She's acting normally. She just has a big bump! It's under the skin and moves around and seems like it's not solid but more liquidy or something. Please help me. I don't know what to do. I don't know if this is a really big problem or not. I need some major help.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Here are 2 pictures. It looks a little worse in real life than it does in the pics. I don't know what to do. What could this be?! It was literally not there one minute and there the next.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

I feel so terrible but we were both watching her and she didn't have a bad fall, and I have not noticed any insects around here. I feel like such a bad owner. She may have bumped her head but only very slightly as we would have noticed if she had a bad fall or a bad bump. What does this look like? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

If it is not hurting her don't worry, if she still has it tomorrow call your vet. Sometimes they just get bumps for no reason. could have been a bug bite or just a hive.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I have never seen anything like that. Howbbig is it? Like the size of a dime or a quarter? Is it getting any bigger? Do you have a vet? I would call the vet to see what they might say if that's possible. Is your vet on call or do you have an emergency clinic just in case? If it gets bigger or if she isnot acting okay if it were me I'd get her to the vet immediately. Otherwise I would go ahead and get her in the morning.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm hoping it's just a bug bite or a hive. It's scary to see it there. It's about the size of the circumference of a pencil eraser. I don't think it's getting any bigger but the more I look at it the more paranoid I'm getting that it's getting bigger very slowly or something. She's not acting really different and she is showing no signs of pain. I think I'm going to watch her for right now. We do have a 24 hour vet here I don't have a usual vet that I see yet. Thank you both so much for the replies.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

That sounds good. Why does the weird stuff always happen when the vet is closed? Let us know how she is tomorrow please.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Hopefully it's not hing serious and i agree things seem to happen here when the reg vet is closed.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd guess bug bite. Once or twice I have seen this happen on mine. Just because YOU don't see a bug doesn't mean there wasn't a spider around to bite her. If you have any children's benadryl you can give her some of that. Dosage is 1-2 mg per lb of body weight.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you everybody for the advice and the kind words of comfort. The bump is gone after a couple of hours. I couldn't sleep well and I woke up to check on her and the bump was just gone! She has no signs of it having been a bug bite but I guess it was either that or a hive. Probably a hive because it's not red or itchy like the ones I saw in the google search. Thank you everybody once again. I'm just so happy that the bump is gone. That was so strange. She had me really worried. I thought something had happened to her Molera or something.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Glad it's gone. Maybe you should talk to your Vet about it when their office opens and
put copies of your photos in her health record.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad its gone and all is well.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad it is gone, you just never know sometimes.


----------

